

Pod Bay Doors - Super simple sliding divs - rodriguezcommaj
http://experiments.rodriguezcommaj.com/podbaydoors/index.html

======
rodriguezcommaj
Fairly new to Javascript and jQuery, just scratching an itch for some sliding
divs on my own. Everything (all 33 lines of it) written by me. I may
eventually develop it into a full jQuery plugin, but with some more experience
under my belt first.

~~~
citizens
The github url is mistyped. should be
<https://github.com/rodriguezcommaj/PodBayDoor>, not
<https://github.com/rodriguezcommaj/PodBayDoors>

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
Thanks for the catch, updated.

------
hobonumber1
I'd like to see this without the jQuery dependency.

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
Still new to some of this stuff, but I can take a crack at it. Would
definitely be excellent practice to figure out what's going on in vanilla js.
I'll post it if I can do it.

